# W: Nurgle Champ Head from CSM Sprue H: $$$



## Meat_Cleaver (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello!

For my Alpha Legion army I'll need at least 12x of the heads from the CSM command sprue. And so far I have just one... It is the one with the three lens and a large horn on his left side. I've been looking on bitz sites, but they are always sold out. ): PM if you're interested.

Thanks!!


----------

